# 4 yo 80lb Goldie with diarrhea



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, what a fun way to introduce us.:doh:

I have a 4 and change year old Golden named Allie. 75-80lbs roughly. Recent trip to the vet Saturday to get her teeth cleaned resulted in her being rather sleepy and not pooping until Sunday evening. Then it was kinda squishy and not a lot...figured she was just a bit out of whack from the meds. I stopped using the pain meds Sunday morning.

Came home from work yesterday afternoon (Monday) and discovered two HUGE stinky piles of poo in the house. Cleaned up them, cleaned up her, she seems happy and fine otherwise. Plenty of appetite, affection, cold wet nose, drool, hair, etc.

Fed like normal, she seemed fine, walked last night, half solid poo, then went to bed.

Woke up and discovered she had pooped in her kennel.:yuck: It was on her and it. Yum.
Still acts and looks fine. Healthy as a horse otherwise. Was ready to go into the vet when people recommended Pepto, Imodium, or one of those in combination with a bland diet of rice and hamburger for a while. I've done the bland diet before, never the meds.
Last time I went to the vet for this a while back I came away with no solid answer and a painful bill for x-rays and what I suspect was doggie Imodium.

I'm about to go wash her...again...and hoping someone can give me some advice. The internet is FULL of conflicting advice and the advice from friends has led me to consider Pepto or Imodium and maybe the bland diet...but not having much luck with how much and if I should withhold food for a while or not? Quantity of food, etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Pumpkin in the can, organic, nothing added. About 1/3 cup with each feeding(if you use kibble, you can mix it in with her kibble). Not the kind used in pumpkin pie. Usually found in your health food section of the grocery store or available at places like Trader Joes. Sorry this has happened. She could have also picked up a bug or parasite of sorts being at the vet. I really hope not, but you can't overlook the possibilites. Sure hope she's okay.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks. I'm probably going to make a run to the store here in a minute. Seen that mentioned several times.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, on some less than ideal circumstances. 

Here is a Sticky of a thread by one of the forum contributors, Iowa Gold, a veterinarian: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...dard/100015-what-do-about-stomach-upsets.html

We had something similar happen to us after our 7 year old's sedated dental cleaning. He is prone to colitis and he got a bad case after his sedation. It is normal for a dog to have some changes in stool after sedation, but in our case it continued for several days. We ended up treating him with some metronidazole and that cleared him up. 

I hope your pup gets some relief very soon.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

What's metronidazole?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I wouldn't hesitate to fast her for 24 hours...fresh water available at all times...but no solid food. Let her tummy & intestinal tract have a chance to settle down a bit.
Her body has been through a lot with the anesthesia and stress of the cleaning...

Poo is the common denominator... welcome! ;-)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

'tis a prescription antibiotic (aka Flagyl).



AJMBLAZER said:


> What's metronidazole?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

AJMBLAZER said:


> What's metronidazole?


It's an antibiotic--pure gold in my book! My pup is diagnosed with SIBO (small intestine bacterial overgrowth) so we keep some on hand for these types of issues.

Metronidazole for Veterinary Use


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

great siggy by the way....Gotta love a golden, but there is something about a naughty girl that makes me smile! ;-)


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

She's freshly washed, drying in her freshly washed kennel, while her bed is getting freshly washed, and fasting until tomorrow morning (last fed her a reduced meal this morning).

Time to clean up the mess, clean me up, and get on that rice and beef...well, might be buffalo as that's what I have.



Thanks for the compliments on my sig. I always wanted a pure breed Golden but Lucy was too cute to not adopt. Pretty sure she's 2 steps ahead of me, or at least plotting that far, at most times.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My boy weighed 65 - 70 pounds and one Immodium pill generally stopped the diarrhea.

I bought the generic kind so it is quite reasonable.
I also fed him a chicken and rice diet for a few days when he had an upset stomach.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Any preference or evidence between Pepto and Imodium? Heard, seen, and read both and gotten educated opinions on both. I have Pepto here but two grocery stores right by if Imodium gets the nod.

Should I do that tomorrow when she's fed or this evening?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had much better success for diarrhea with Imodium than Pepto and it only took one pill generally. Pepto seemed better for an upset stomach and I gave him the liquid so it took more effort. 
I usually wrapped copper's pill in a little piece of cheese and he'd scarf it right down.

I'd give her one tonight in hopes of not having to clean up again!


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the advice. I guess I'm just over thinking/over worrying it.

Was FLOORED when I found a GR site. I mean...there's one for everything but guess I never looked for my doggie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

There's a new drug (to me) on the market that is like Immodium called Sucracet or something like that. I picked it up last week for the next go round. I don't know if it works yet or not though.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Careful - you'll get hooked to GRF.

When you feed the chicken/rice make sure it is about 2/3 rice and only 1/3 chicken. the chicken is mostly to make it taste nicer according to my vet and the rice is what really does the trick.

If you don't feel like making the chicken/rice get a couple of jars of chicken based baby food and give her 1 jar in the morning and 1 tomorrow night. 2 at night would probably be okay too if she is doing well and wants more -- which she will if she's feeling better.

You can also use the liquid Imodium, but I always used the capsules with great success.


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

*Doggy Diarrhea*

Like post by IowaGold link. Ice cubes if they can't retain water.

Beef broth - from hamburger (if you boil it) is good to cook the rice in.

Have used pumpkin also. Additionally pepto bismo, and children's immodium are okay but not at the same time. Can call emergency Vet clinic for weight mg administration. Also have Perfect Form on hand from Honest Kitchen.

In addition to fasting dog, and meat/rice bland diet, I've also used plain yogurt to rebuild the beneficial bacteria. The probiotic Lactobacillus acidophilus in yogurt helps. Don't use sweetened yogurt. Plain. 

Also cottage cheese is easy, or scrambled egg, part of a banana if you can't get to store. 

Pedialyte is good for dehydration if needed, or filtered water with dash of sea salt to replace minerals. 

Like IowaGold said - watch for blood


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Never used/bought Imodium before. Any particular size or version? Adult or children?

No blood. Just yellow/green squishiness same as when she eats something that didn't agree with her.

No problems with water drinking. She drinks enough for both dogs. I keep two bowls full for when she goes on a water binge.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay, well, hit Kroger and got the store brand adult Imodium. One with a little bit of cheese and she slurped it down.

Browned buffalo and white rice are in the fridge. She's clean and so is her kennel.

Crossing my fingers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope the Imodium did the trick!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just an fwiw, if you ever feed baby food, make sure there is no onion product added. Onions are toxic to dogs and can result in a very serious anemia.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks.

Woke up to nothing abnormal. She was sure eager to eat. Gave her another Imodium with cheese and about a cup of buffalo and rice. Wolfed it down. Our morning walk resulted in a somewhat firm but small movement.

She's loose in the house with Lucy today so crossing fingers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear Allie is feeling better today, hope she continues to do well. Sorry you found the GRF under these circumtances. 

After reading all of the thread, sounds like everyone has given you some great advice.

A few months ago I adopted a young male golden from my County H.S.-he had stomach issues from day one which were finally resolved after several rounds of treatment. For furture reference-the Vet said not to use Pepto because of an ingredient in it, which of course I can't remember. I have used Imodium in the past on other dogs, yogurt also and of course the chicken and rice. I was feeding both my goldens BB, recently switched them to another brand of dog food for Sensitive Stomachs, both are doing wonderfully on it and my boy is *finally* gaining weight and filling out, he was a scrawny thing. 

I have friends that live in Lexington-beautiful area.

I just looked at the album of your girls, they're beautiful, great pictures.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Can tell you're a guy that likes living dangerously!! 



AJMBLAZER said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Woke up to nothing abnormal. She was sure eager to eat. Gave her another Imodium with cheese and about a cup of buffalo and rice. Wolfed it down. Our morning walk resulted in a somewhat firm but small movement.
> 
> *She's loose in the house with Lucy today so crossing fingers*.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Never really had an issue with her and weight gain or even diarrhea before. Eats like a horse and isn't a petite female at all. However she has that wonderful habit, partially fed by competitiveness, of sniffing and/or eating ANYTHING and this has led to issues in the past. Decided paying the vet again might be a waste of money.



The little one is the problem inside. Trash can raider and sleeping on my pillows. Allie probably just finds a nice cool, shady corner...or the couch. Up in Michigan during the day they stayed in a big wooden house I built them inside of a kennel outside...but we moved down here. The clay soil meant they were filthy all the time and the heat...no good. So I started keeping them inside during the work day and all has been mostly well since then.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Got home a little late, but luckily no accidents in the house.

Short walk and no pooping.

Came back inside and fed them, Allie got about a cup of buffalo and rice. No Imodium since this morning.

Most of an hour later and another walk down the block and still no pooping. Should I be worried yet?

Have to leave for a few hours so wish us luck.:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aj*

AJ

You sound like a wonderful Dad and I am sure Allie loves you.
So glad you adopted her!! We've had two adopted Goldens, my sweet girl, Smooch, who we lost in Dec. 2010, and now we have Tucker who will be 3 in September.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Well gosh, thanks. I tend to spoil them but they've been there for me through some crappy times.



Okay, so several hours later I just got home and no mess in the house - good. However a nice walk to both ends of the block...around the backyard...random neighbor bushes...no poop. Going to skip an Imodium tonight and hope she does something in the morning and not in her kennel.

Seems fine otherwise though.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Update #358
No accidents in her kennel over night. Still happy as can be. However it took a 15 minute walk this morning for her to FINALLY go and I wouldn't call the results...normal. Not a puddle but more of a squishy tube.
Uck.:yuck:

Anyway, gave her half an Imodium and a cup of beef and rice. Hoping this ends soon.

Temperature is down and I actually have a free evening so going to try and do our usual 2 mile walk tonight. That usually shakes some stuff out.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope things are back to normal for Allie.
Have you fed her buffalo before with no problems? Maybe that caused the "squishy tube".

Unless it is runny (I know TMI), I'd hold off on the Imodium. It sounds like her system is close to normal and she could also start having some kibble with her rice & critter mixture.

I hope you all have a wonderful walk this evening and you get presents that are the perfect consistency.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, they both got into the trash back in May...what fun...and were on a beef and rice diet for a while...but I didn't have any beef so buffalo it was.
My buddy's father in law would probably flip if he knew what I was doing with the meat he gave me...

Not runny...just not a lot, tube-ish, but soft.

I'll pull the Imodium from the diet and mix kibble back in. She's been ramping the pathetic up lately in hopes of more food.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

AJMBLAZER said:


> Update #358
> No accidents in her kennel over night. Still happy as can be. However it took a 15 minute walk this morning for her to FINALLY go and I wouldn't call the results...normal. Not a puddle but more of a squishy tube.
> Uck.:yuck:
> 
> ...


A nice long walk gets my guy's system working too well at times.  Hope that does the trick and she's back to normal everything very soon! You might suggest your vet note in her chart about these post surgical issues--I think Toby's post dental cleaning issues were related to the sedation/anesthesia. He may be undergoing cataract surgery soon so I need to discuss this in advance with his ophthalmologist.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm honestly looking for a new vet. Not impressed with the local branch of the chain I've used since I got them. Up north they were better but this one, not so much.

My girlfriend raves about hers so may give them a shot.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Update 427

Came home from work to find a present all over the floor of my office.

Started firm but then a bunch of liquid puddled spots.

Time to find a vet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

AJMBLAZER said:


> Update 427
> 
> Came home from work to find a present all over the floor of my office.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this and yes, I think you should find a new vet. I hope you can get her some relief very soon.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Took her to the old vet because well, out of options and it was 5:30pm when I called.

Blood and fecal showed nothing abnormal. Gave her an antibiotic shot, some doggy Imodium to take, and proscribed a special bland dogfood for sensitive stomachs. Come back in a week.

Now to finish the clean up.:doh:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Just seeing this thread. Hope the food and the shot help her feel better.....and make your life a little easier (no more cleaning up!). It's not fun for anyone!

I wonder what the difference is between doggy and people Imodium?


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure. Actually she just said it was for the diarrhea. Hoping it's magical and special because it cost $23 and the Imodium the other night cost $3 with twice as many pills.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Just an update.

Seems like the shot, bland food, and the doggie Imodium did the trick. No events since Thursday night.

Took her off the doggie Imodium yesterday and all is still well. Hopefully done with that drama.:crossfing


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Glad to hear that Allie is feeling better!


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks. We did a full 2 and change miles yesterday so when TV watching time came I was confronted by this lump on my couch.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

What a sweet girl!! Glad she is feeling better. I know the feeling of coming home to a pile of you know what. The smell is unlike anything ever and to get it cleaned up you need a HAZMAT suit.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Several cleaning products, a candle, and finally a cup full of vinegar took care of the smell and the mess. All weekend...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear Allie is feeling better-you both have been through a lot, hope she continues to do well.

Great picture of Allie on the couch, love it.


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. Both of the girls are quite photogenic and natural posers.


----------

